# Yikes! Can U ID #1?



## goldenrose (Feb 12, 2008)

Can U ID what this alien might be?


----------



## Kyle (Feb 12, 2008)

dorsal on caudatum or wallisii

Kyle


----------



## paphioboy (Feb 12, 2008)

My guess is that it is the dorsal of paph insigne or fairrieanum...


----------



## Heather (Feb 12, 2008)

One of the caudatum type phrag species maybe?


----------



## goldenrose (Feb 12, 2008)

:clap::clap:Nice going - Stairway To Heaven (popowii x wallisii) - taken from the backside


----------

